
SF “poop patrolers earn $71,760 a year; $184,678 with mandated benefits.” - mbgaxyz
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/matier-ross/article/Breed-inspects-streets-for-cleanup-on-the-q-t-13172569.php
======
dang
Please don't break the site guideline against editorializing in titles.
Accounts that do this eventually lose submission rights on HN.

Cherry-picking the detail you consider important and making that the title is
editorializing, so please don't do that. If you think something is important,
you're welcome to tell us what that is in the thread. Then your view will be
on a level playing field with everyone else's.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
notafraudster
Adding that line as a kicker to the article seems like a pretty transparent
attempt to drum up outrage.

$71,760 would be insufficient to pay for a one-bedroom apartment in SF (median
in SF and surrounding $3,340 a month = $40,080 a year, and that pay is gross
not net). It is $20,000 below the median wage in SF.

The number with the "mandated benefits" is a joke; yes, employers pay SS
payroll tax on top of wages, and yes, it is a moral imperative that people
have healthcare and the United States is the only OECD country without a
viable universal healthcare solution. Even custodial or sanitation workers
should get vacation. Sick leave should be a part of any wage paying job. And
since not everyone can retire off selling their startup or buying bitcoin,
blue collar workers also need pension / retirement support.

My reaction to these numbers is that "poop patrolers" (an insulting label, by
the way) should be paid enough to live with dignity in the city they work for.

Finally, homelessness is an outrage and more should be done to secure basic
housing, mental health care, and drug addiction services for all.

------
DeonPenny
Seems pretty fair, but they need more public toilets and maybe it wouldn't
happen so much.

